# Ode to Party Lonsdale



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't think I've ever started a thread in the habanos only lounge. Most of you know that I'm new to CS and cubans. Due to DarreL's giant shove down the slope, with some assistance from others (yes, I'm talking about you Gerry!), I feel like I've dived head first down the slope. I'm still in the process of figuring out what I like, searching the MRN "Bible" for answers to the most pressing questions. One cigar I keep coming back to is the party lonsdale. Yeah, I like it a lot and just wanted to voice my disapproval of Partagas discontinuing it. bastards. 

I thought about writing an ode, a poem, or a song but I'm just too depressed to do it. Any takers?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

That is One great Cigar and it tis a shame Habanos is ditching it. If you like the Taste and Strength of the Party Lonsdale, try the SP 2. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I wish I had gotten the chance to sample one of these. The lonsdale is such an elegant presentation. Long enough to enjoy the progression, but thin enough RG to allow full flavor from both the filler and wrapper. Love the size, wish I was born a bit earlier so I could have started smoking cigars and collecting before they went away. Not to mention I think Mike may have bought every last remaining one...:ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I bought several Partagas Lonsdales at an LCdH this past summer. They were from a 2000 dress box and even though I knew I was taking a chance, I had to buy them due to the all the accolades these things get. 

Long story short...first one was plugged, second one was plugged, third one was plugged. Ugh. This past Saturday I pulled out the last one. Cipped and WHOA, it had a perfect draw. So now I am excited, Lit it up and.....it was flavorless and bland. Is this due to that lack of ligero, overproduction, who knows? 

OK, not much of an ode, sorry!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The Cabinet Selection Partagas Lonsdales are probably my favorite regular production cigar. I was so upset to see that they were to be discontinued that I stocked-up big-time. Now, I should be good to go for, well..., probably for the next 25 years, LOL! (provided that I smoke no more than about 20 sticks per year)


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> The Cabinet Selection Partagas Lonsdales are probably my favorite regular production cigar.


Same here. I absolutely love them. If I could put a hex on Habanos SA, I would


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> The Cabinet Selection Partagas Lonsdales are probably my favorite regular production cigar. I was so upset to see that they were to be discontinued that I stocked-up big-time. Now, I should be good to go for, well..., probably for the next 25 years, LOL! (provided that I smoke no more than about 20 sticks per year)


Yes, it seems you have bought them all! :r



croatan said:


> Same here. I absolutely love them. If I could put a hex on Habanos SA, I would


Yeah, that thought has crossed my mind!


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Have you tried an 898? They're not crap either, and freely available.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Partagas de Partagas No.1 is also supposedly a discontinued vitola. A little taller than the lonsdale, these are great smokes.

I bought one box some time ago for grins and giggles, and after smoking several, I supplemented my inventory of the same with, ahhhh... a _few_ more.

I may be comparing apples to oranges here, but I thought it worth mentioning because of the close similarity in the size of the vitola, are of the same marque, the fact that they are discontinued, and because they are just plain good.

The _few_ I have sequestered in the bottom of my humi are five years old. Can't wait to see what happens in five more.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> I don't think I've ever started a thread in the habanos only lounge. Most of you know that I'm new to CS and cubans. Due to DarreL's giant shove down the slope, with some assistance from others (yes, I'm talking about you Gerry!), I feel like I've dived head first down the slope. I'm still in the process of figuring out what I like, searching the MRN "Bible" for answers to the most pressing questions. One cigar I keep coming back to is the party lonsdale. Yeah, I like it a lot and just wanted to voice my disapproval of Partagas discontinuing it. bastards.
> 
> I thought about writing an ode, a poem, or a song but I'm just too depressed to do it. Any takers?


I can't take the credit, but this came to mind Jeff.

This is the end 
Beautiful friend 
This is the end 
My only friend, the end

Of our elaborate plans, the end 
Of everything that stands, the end 
No safety or surprise, the end 
I'll never look into your eyes...again


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

croatan said:


> Same here. I absolutely love them. If I could put a hex on Habanos SA, I would


These are my first Habanos love! Mike (Coppertop) gave me one at a make shift herf in Kansas about a year and a half back, and I immediately fell for this smoke. I was lucky enough to procure two cabs, but I get hypertensive and or nauseous at the thought of running out! I figure I can have two or three per year until I die!:hn


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I am with you all on these and Paty Coronas as well. I stocked up like Mike and will be good to go for a few years to come


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

That was the last chance I took at believeing anything HSA says. But I loved them so much, that I convinced myself it was not worth taking the risk and I bought two cabs of 50. Turned out to be the right move, as these have NEVER showed up in stores with new box codes, at least to my knowlege. They started to disappear and then they were gone. All in all, my favorite Partagas, but I agree that the 898 is readily available and while not a twin to the Lonsdale, I like them both for the same reasons. So yeah, why not get a few dozen SBNs of 898 V and deband them and put them in my 50 cabs of Lonsdales when they get emptied. I can pretend it never happened.
Of course, I think they are two different vitolas, I hope they fit.:tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Simplified said:


> I am with you all on these and Paty Coronas as well. I stocked up like Mike and will be good to go for a few years to come


Hmmmm...I wonder where you got them from, Sam? LOL!


----------



## ehdg (Jan 27, 2006)

I too agree these are very nice smooth smokes specially the cabinet version one's. I had one this past Friday night and as usual it didn't disappoint. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I can't take the credit, but this came to mind Jeff.
> 
> This is the end
> Beautiful friend
> ...


very nice. Where is this from?



mash said:


> Have you tried an 898? They're not crap either, and freely available.





One Lonely Smoker said:


> Tbut I agree that the 898 is readily available and while not a twin to the Lonsdale, I like them both for the same reasons.
> Of course, I think they are two different vitolas, I hope they fit.:tu


Yes, I do like the 898s and have been buying some. Not it's time to start stocking them!

Are there no poets among us?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> very nice. Where is this from?


Dating yourself, aren't you. The Doors. They were a band. Popular in the late 60s and early 70s.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Dating yourself, aren't you. The Doors. They were a band. Popular in the late 60s and early 70s.


I can't believe I didn't recognize it! geez.  Yes, it already is one of those days.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> Are there no poets among us?


Try this masterpiece on for size.

Partigas oh Partigas
how your Lonsdale does call to me
Though I have yet to smoke one
My humi does hold some
Which will be torched in short order, you'll see!

I am a poet and you did not know it!


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> Try this masterpiece on for size.
> 
> Partigas oh Partigas
> how your Lonsdale does call to me
> ...


Easy. Shakespeare, A Midsummer's Night Robusto.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Dating yourself, aren't you. The Doors. They were a band. Popular in the late 60s and early 70s.


The beginning of "Apocolypse Now", with the bombs dropping and this song playing, still gives me chills to this day.


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

My favorite cigar. I don't want to admit what I paid for my last cab in the UK. Damn weak dollar.... and that was over a year ago. I treasure these cigars.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Anyone else had these from a dress box? 
The glowing, except for the dress box, reviews of these cigars and the fact that they are discontinued made finding one a must buy (hopefully). What should I expect, they too are from '00? 

OT
Lastly, do draw tools not work on some cigars for some reason? I have not had a completely plugged CC, but have used various devices to improve the flow of very tight draws. My investment in one of these boxes has caused me to consider investing in a good tool if they are indeed plugged (eating these would be rough). But is having a good draw poker/tool a guarantee I will be able to smoke these if they are completely plugged?


----------



## PassThis (Feb 28, 2006)

That's odd they're getting rid of the Party Lonsdale. Last I heard, Lonsdales were finally making a come back. It's one of my favorite sizes, too. Shame they're dropping it. My understanding is that they are hard to blend because of the size (slim yet long). Too bad...


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Best lonsdale hands down. No wait the RG lonsdale aint bad.

OX


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

OpusXtasy said:


> Best lonsdale hands down. No wait the RG lonsdale aint bad.
> 
> OX


:tpd: Agreed, Gary! The RG Lonsdale ain't too shabby, either!


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> :tpd: Agreed, Gary! The RG Lonsdale ain't too shabby, either!


Either is the ERDM...


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> I don't think I've ever started a thread in the habanos only lounge. Most of you know that I'm new to CS and cubans. Due to DarreL's giant shove down the slope, with some assistance from others (yes, I'm talking about you Gerry!), I feel like I've dived head first down the slope. I'm still in the process of figuring out what I like, searching the MRN "Bible" for answers to the most pressing questions. One cigar I keep coming back to is the party lonsdale. Yeah, I like it a lot and just wanted to voice my disapproval of Partagas discontinuing it. bastards.
> 
> I thought about writing an ode, a poem, or a song but I'm just too depressed to do it. Any takers?


I have a box of these from the late 90's that are just phenomenal. Good choice. :tu


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

I'll start a new thread if I need to, but c'mon guys - cab or dress box? (this is directed at the posts after my question)


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I can't take the credit, but this came to mind Jeff.
> 
> This is the end
> Beautiful friend
> ...


I'm late to the Party (as usual), but it seems to me that Dylan Thomas might satisfy Jeff's poetic desire.

[http://www.bigeye.com/donotgo.htm]
For our purposes, the "dying of the light" is the dying light of a Party Lonsdale.

Do not go gentle into that good night, 
Old age should burn and rave at close of day; 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right, 
Because their words had forked no lightning they 
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright 
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight, 
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way, 
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight 
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on the sad height, 
Curse, bless me now with your fierce tears, I pray. 
Do not go gentle into that good night. 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

landhoney said:


> I'll start a new thread if I need to, but c'mon guys - cab or dress box? (this is directed at the posts after my question)


Cab. In my experiences with this cigar, the Cabinet version has proven to be a superior cigar.


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

BTW - Don't dismiss recent production Monte #1's. Excellent Lonsdale:tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

landhoney said:


> I'll start a new thread if I need to, but c'mon guys - cab or dress box? (this is directed at the posts after my question)


Cabintet selection, besides being 2x as good as the dress box (50 sticks vs. 25, LOL), have the wonderful rounded body. That's just something I prefer in a cigar. And, personally, I find that the cabinet selection Partagas Lonsdales both smoke and age a bit better. JMHO, though.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

chibnkr said:


> Cabintet selection, besides being 2x as good as the dress box (50 sticks vs. 25, LOL), have the wonderful rounded body. That's just something I prefer in a cigar. And, personally, I find that the cabinet selection Partagas Lonsdales both smoke and age a bit better. JMHO, though.


Thanks, the cab is not an option for me (no findy any), so I picked up the DB. Just wondering if most people have found the DB horribly plugged like a couple reviews, or if as you say they are only marginally less good. The damage is done though, they should be on their way, so we'll find out together.  Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

landhoney said:


> Thanks, the cab is not an option for me (no findy any), so I picked up the DB. Just wondering if most people have found the DB horribly plugged like a couple reviews, or if as you say they are only marginally less good. The damage is done though, they should be on their way, so we'll find out together.  Thanks for the input guys.


Though I know some have had draw problems with these, I have never personally experienced any with either the dress box or the cabinet version.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

chibnkr said:


> Though I know some have had draw problems with these, I have never personally experienced any with either the dress box or the cabinet version.


Thanks for that. 
P.S. Mine are not from the low RG champ. In fact, search being my friend, I just figured out why it is so low - missed that thread somehow. Mine I guess were indeed the last dress box, from '00, the vendor was not just trying to get rid of the last few, they are now OOS.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

landhoney said:


> Thanks for that.
> P.S. Mine are not from the low RG champ. In fact, search being my friend, I just figured out why it is so low - missed that thread somehow. Mine I guess were indeed the last dress box, from '00, the vendor was not just trying to get rid of the last few, they are now OOS.


I know exactly who you are talking about.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> I know exactly who you are talking about.


don't we all! Yes, these can still be found but open your wallet. Of course I think they're worth it!


----------

